# Pheasants



## quackkilla (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm wondering if anyone can get there hands on 10-15 pheasants I can buy to do some dog training with... If anyone knows anyone pm me please. Id like to send my dog to training with jim enlow but his pheasants got killed by a skunk any help would b appreciated


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

It may be helpful to let folks know where you are located. There maybe a bird rearing operation nearby.


----------

